# Topics > Books >  "Our Final Invention: Artificial Intelligence and the End of the Human Era", James Barrat, 2013

## Airicist

Author - James Barrat

"Our Final Invention: Artificial Intelligence and the End of the Human Era" on Amazon

"Our Final Invention: Artificial Intelligence and the End of the Human Era" on Wikipedia

----------

